# How to block Websites from viewing personal information



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi:
In my curiosity, when I typed one of my family members, I was so shocked to find that his personal information is right on the websites, as if he gave 'permission' to see his privacy, i.e., his age, marital status, even his home address. when I typed all of my family members, their personal informations are also on websites as if they all gave 'permission' to see their privacy. 

It's 'privacy invasion' to see all of our family personal informations.:frown:

My question is;
How to block websites from viewing all of my family members' personal informations?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What web sites are you referring to? Very possible that they post that in the open and there are programs that troll the web looking for that info.

BG


----------



## Snowflake10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> What web sites are you referring to? Very possible that they post that in the open and there are programs that troll the web looking for that info.
> 
> BG


When I typed name of my family members on 'Search,' at the top, there are several information popping up. When clicked one of those, it says, ... his age, address and etc., came to the screen. It's so easy for anyone to access our personal information. It's privacy invation, to say the least.  

How to block other internet users from seeing our personal informations?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> How to block other internet users from seeing our personal informations?


Don't post it in the first place. Once you've posted the information on the web, you should consider it public knowledge.

Once I (or anyone) have one piece of information about you, it doesn't take a lot of legwork to fill in most of the blanks. By just looking at your Facebook page, I have your full name, what you look like, where you live, where you work, where you went to school, and the names of many of your family and friends. And I haven't 'friended' or even 'liked' you yet.


----------

